# vorgeworfen



## GinevraD

"Über all diesem Nervenkitzel hing aber die immer noch ungeklärte Frage, was wird aus uns, welches ist unsere Aufgabe, warum werden wir so schnell und nur friedensstark hierher vorgeworfen?"

No entiendo el uso de ese verbo en este contexto:

Sobre toda esa excitación colgaba, sin embargo, la pregunta no resuelta: qué será de nosotros, cuál es nuestro costo?? Por qué fuimos _acusados_ ?? tan rápido y solo las fuerzas de paz.

¿Es _Ausgabe_ en este contexto equivalente a tarea/misión?

el verbo _acusar_ no encaja y no encuentro otra traducción en wordreference.

Gracias
Danke


----------



## Tonerl

GinevraD said:


> ¿Es _Ausgabe_ en este contexto equivalente a tarea/misión?


_*Hola Ginevra
*_
_*Über all diesem Nervenkitzel hing aber die immer noch ungeklärte Frage, was wird aus uns, welches ist unsere Aufgabe *_
_*En este caso creo que seguramente es cierto que la palabra „Ausgabe“ no sea correcta y lógicamente habría de ser „Aufgabe“ (tarea) !*_

_*warum werden wir so schnell und nur friedensstark hierher vorgeworfen?*_"
_*Lo siento, pero es igual de dónde lo hayas sacado,
no tiene ni el más mínimo sentido !!!

Buenas noches*_


----------



## GinevraD

Sí fue un error al copiar la f por la s - me di cuenta después. Gracias.


----------



## GinevraD

Aquí está la oración completa - quizás la copié mal del libro:
http://www.angelfire.com/de/hadas/images/sentence.jpg


----------



## Tonerl

_*Después de haber visto ese enlace y valga la redundancia, esta es una frase sin pies ni cabeza*_ !


----------



## GinevraD

@Tonerl Tomando en cuenta que mi alemán es bien limitado, el que tú, nativohablante, la encuentras "sin pies ni cabeza"
¿qué podría pensar yo? 

El enlace tiene una imagen copiada directamente del libro.


----------



## osa_menor

Sería interesante saber de qué año es el libro. Parece que es escrito en un alemán anticuada.


----------



## Tonerl

GinevraD said:


> @Tonerl Tomando en cuenta que mi alemán es bien limitado, el que tú, nativohablante, la encuentras "sin pies ni cabeza"
> ¿qué podría pensar yo?



_*Ginevra !*_
_*Retiro lo dicho, no quería hacerte ningún reproche, lejos de eso, solamente quería ayudarte, nada más !*_

_*Saludos cordiales*_


----------



## GinevraD

@Tonerl - al contrario - no lo tomé como reproche - solo estaba explicando mi situación 
con respecto a mi alemán que es bien malo - agradezco mucho tu ayuda.

warum werden wir so schnell und nur friedensstark hierher vorgeworfen?

Alguien en un foro de traductores me dijo que vorwerfen quiere decir 'transportar' 'enviar'
lo que es de ayuda - ahora todo tiene sentido
Por qué se nos envío/transportó tan rápido [a Bélgica] y solo la fuerza de tiempos de paz (ejército regular) y
no a ningún recluta [recientemente mobilizados]

@osa_menor - el libro es de 1932, pero habla de hechos que ocurrieron en 1914.


----------



## osa_menor

En el Duden, una acepción es *

vorwerfen* - nach vorn werfen

<in übertragener Bedeutung>:Truppen an die Front werfen

Si se trata de un guerra, esto tiene sentido.

Un saludo


----------



## GinevraD

Gracias. Creo que sí es la traducción que más se aplica. 

Aunque en el otro foro una persona de Alemania me dijo que la traducción era 'transportar, enviar' no había 
visto nada oficial al respecto. Pero si está en Duden, quiere decir que es oficial.


----------



## osa_menor

Aquí te doy los enlaces:
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/vorwerfen  (acepción 1: nach vorn werfen)
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/werfen (más abajo en "BEDEUTUNGEN, BEISPIELE UND WENDUNGEN" ,2a, ejemplo 8: Truppen an die Front werfen)


----------



## GinevraD

¡Excelente! - Muchas gracias.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Otras sugerencias:*_
_*jemandem etwas/jemanden zum Fraß vorwerfen:  *_
_*jemanden ausliefern, gegen das er machtlos ist *_

_*dem Löwen jemanden zum Fraß vorwerfen: *_
_*echar alguien de comer al león (condena a las fieras)*_
_*to throw somebody to the Lion*_

_*Saludos*_


----------



## GinevraD

También me parece que se aplica en este caso. Es mucho más descriptivo (y más fuerte), pero creo que es un poco
coloquial aunque el tono del escritor no parece ser muy formal en algunas partes de sus "memoirs".

@Tonerl ¿Tú piensas que el escritor está tratando de darle valor emotivo a su opinión o simplemente
presentar un hecho (stating a fact)?


----------

